# Any experience with The Greytop HGH?



## MMA52 (Apr 20, 2015)

There's a new "brand" of hgh out there called "The Greytop". It comes in a box, with labels and authenticity codes. I know that means very little to confirm if it's g2g. Just wondered what you guys thought?


----------



## bronco (Apr 20, 2015)

You know with just a little bit of effort on your part you could have found this thread very easily

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17427-HGH-Grey-Tops


----------



## MMA52 (Apr 20, 2015)

bronco said:


> You know with just a little bit of effort on your part you could have found this thread very easily
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/17427-HGH-Grey-Tops



Thanks!  Sorry. I'm new here and still figuring my way around the site.


----------



## bronco (Apr 20, 2015)

MMA52 said:


> Thanks!  Sorry. I'm new here and still figuring my way around the site.



No worries bro. search the forum lots of good info here


----------

